# IH 464 to Ford 515 mower



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

I'm trying to rig stabilizer bars from my IH 464 to a Ford 515 mower. Anyone ever make attachment brackets for axle housing where bars connect. Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Redwreck,

On my Ford tractor, they use the fender bolts to mount the brackets. The bracket is just a piece of angle iron, with the pin for the stabilizer bar positioned at the same level as the pin for the lift arms, so it doesn't get into a bind.


----------



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info, angle iron being considered.


----------

